# مطلوب -مخطط لقطع السباكة اللازمة لخزان مياه علوي وأرضي



## kasombay (2 يوليو 2018)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كنت محتاج كروكي او scheme موضح عليه قطع السباكة والمواسير وصعلاقتها ببعضها والخاصة بخزان مياه أرضي واخر علوي - انا مهندس مدنى واول مرة اشتغل فى التركيبات الصحية للخزانات - اللي يقدر يساعدنى اكون شاكر جدا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (2 يوليو 2018)




----------

